

Design Thinking: Improving In-Flight Entertainment - shahed
https://medium.com/@shahedkhan/in-flight-entertainment-sucks-c4ca3e3788d9

======
jmtame
In flight entertainment has been notoriously awful. Would love to see some
improvements in design here.

~~~
shahed
Agree. Crazy to think no airline has put a real effort in their IFE systems.

